# What would you choose?



## legion1capone (Jan 30, 2010)

If you had to choose between HSU Research, SVSound, or Elemental Designs for speakers, what would you choose and why? If you have any experience with any of these systems please share your thoughts.
Also if you have any experience with other speaker systems from these companies please share. I have a Elemental Designs A3-300 subwoofer so having a .1 extra in the system is not necessary. But that would allow me to run two subs... 

HSU Research Enthusiast 1 5.1 package $1149:
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/enthusiast1.html

SVSound 5.0 affordable audiophile package $1169:
http://svsound.com/products-spks-sts01.cfm

Elemental Designs 5.0 system (A6-6T6 towers, A6-6T6 MTM single, A6-6T6 MTM pair) $901:
http://www.edesignaudio.com/htpackage.php

Aperion Audio Intimus 4B system around $1100:
http://www.aperionaudio.com/catalog/For-Small-Rooms,70.aspx 

I have B&W 705 bookshelf speakers right now and do like listening to music as well. Probably about 70% movies and 30% music. They are being fed by Emotiva XPA-2 and USP-1 right now. But I would be purchasing a XPA-3 and UMC-1 to power the new system.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

You realize that only 1 of those has a subwoofer, correct?

I'd go AXIOM


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I would go with the SVS personally, great company I was looking into get the STS-01's myself but don't have the room currently. I have emailed Jack over at SVS with some questions and he responded quickly. I have listened to their SCS-01M's package and I was impressed.IMO they sounded crisp and clear and the build quality is phenomenal, they just revised the SBS-01's and the SCS-01's with a new tweeter offset and new crossovers which is also a part of the STS package. 

I have heard good things about HSU I am not a fan of Horn Tweeters but that's a matter of personal taste their subs are also very well made and have a very good reputation like the SVS subs.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

For value and performance I'd consider the package from Elemental Designs.

Are you considering selling your Emotiva USP-1?


----------



## legion1capone (Jan 30, 2010)

No way! lol I will use the theatre bybass and use it for 2 channel listening only and use the UMC-1 for surround.



jackfish said:


> For value and performance I'd consider the package from Elemental Designs.
> 
> Are you considering selling your Emotiva USP-1?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My vote goes to SVS, Not only because they make a super product but their customer service is second to none. I have a PB13Ultra sub from them and it is seriously the best sub I have heard for the price. Their speakers get fantastic reviews from whom ever buys them. You cant go wrong:T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I have the Aperion speakers and do like their 30 day complete satisfaction guarantee. I'm not as thrilled with their subwoofer, but I think their speakers are a very good value and great looking.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would proably go with eD. I really am a big fan of their offerings. I am quite fond of all of the listed choices and do not think you can go wrong.
Axiom is another great choice and I have not read one post of anyone not being unbelievably satisfied.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I think with any of those companies you really can't go wrong. My personal choice would be with SVS and then Aperion, but it's really up to your personal preference and personal style of listening.


----------

